# My 281kg British Record Bench Press 13/4/13



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Competed in all three lifts yesterday weighing 99.3kg (100kg class).

Finally got the what I was after - 281kg Bench Press for a new British Record:






Had three attempts and this was the third! First I pressed fine but got red lighted as my butt lifted slightly. Second I pressed but my right elbow wasn't quite straight at the top. This was my last lift. Went for 285kg on a fourth to break the record again but had nothing left by then!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

martin brown said:


> Competed in all three lifts yesterday weighing 99.3kg (100kg class).
> 
> Finally got the what I was after - 281kg Bench Press for a new British Record:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.

I pressed 190kg for 2 reps yesterday and I thought I boss til I read this you bloody strong bastard. Scrap that strong isn't the right word!!

Now I am gonna go kill myself :death:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Top stuff mate!

Cant even imagine what goes through your head as 280kgs comes down over your chest!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Immense.


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome pal


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

new british record! thats no mean feat! congrats


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolute beast

I'm barely in triple figures


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Very impressive!Well done.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fecking in heck, that's al I can say.:thumbup:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Inspiration


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Awesome! Amazing achievement, well done!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Class stuff mate serious amount off kgs there


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Insane pressing.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, that's mental.

I think I'd die if I tried pressing that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol I was there but only stayed for the squat part .

Well done .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

congratulations Martin


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Wowzerz


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice lifting martin, thought u looked trimmer in the pics id seen :-D

Training with Bolton and co paying off then now.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I'd consider bench pressing even half of that as extremely impressive..

What you did is nothing short of freaky strong!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

That's some lifting mate very impressive


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Top stuff matey


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Incredible mate well done


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes quite incredible. Congratulations.

Daft question but do you get a certificate if the record or something?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well done mate, amazing.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Competed in all three lifts yesterday weighing 99.3kg (100kg class).
> 
> Finally got the what I was after - 281kg Bench Press for a new British Record:
> 
> ...












Well played sir!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

About ****ing time you slacker! Job done!


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Very Impressive :thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Cheers everyone!

It has been a long time coming thanks Matt  Hoping if I can keep on top of injury to get back to top level in both Squat and Deadlift too this year.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

thats crazy, i struggled at 100 tbh nice one mate


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

mental mental chicken oriental.

Top stuff.

Well done.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

WELL DONE BROWNIE MATE, GOOD TOO SEE SOMEONE PUTTING BRITAIN ON THE MAP!!


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Top class mate. My best is 200kg and thats efing heavy


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Reps, top stuff!


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Amazing mate. Congratz.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Please tell me this is some camera trick!

How is this even possible

@martin brown you are now on my ignore list for being a big string bugger and making me feel like a little weed!

Reps you big animal


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Please tell me this is some camera trick!
> 
> How is this even possible
> 
> ...


If you ever want to feel weak look in any of Martins or @chris jenkins threads!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lol I was there but only stayed for the squat part .
> 
> Well done .


because you like to watch men squatting :whistling: :lol:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Impressive, great to see you back on top form Martin.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zak007 said:


> because you like to watch men squatting :whistling: :lol:


Yes .


----------

